# Improvised frame holder?



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd like to get a frame holder, the kind you attach to the outside of a super to hang frames off of during an inspection, but I find the offerings a bit expensive - Moreso with shipping.

Before I go making a mess re-inventing the wheel, I'd like to see if there are any existing DIY recipes out there.

Anyone seen any?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

This is a nice one; it's recent. >> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237630


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you very much oldbee.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So what is wrong w/ leaning the frame up against the hive? One less piece of equipment to keep track of.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"...what is wrong w/ leaning the frame up against the hive?"

#1. Oh!! That's sooo,.."unprofessional"!  .
#2. Three words. Two big feet! 

Don't thank me mrspock, thank rand. Probably would OK. to PM rand if you have more questions.

I thought of building a contraption to attach the frame holder to a tripod for photography. When it's on the hive, the sun and angle is often not good. As long as it doesn't tip over; haven't built it yet.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> So what is wrong w/ leaning the frame up against the hive? One less piece of equipment to keep track of.


I don't think there's anything wrong with leaning a frame against the hive, but I've only got two hives, two bum knees and a back that would rather not bend much. With only two hives, I don't have any trouble keeping track of my frame holder. For me it's just easier to have the extra frame or two I pull out at a more convenient height. It also keeps my frames cleaner not to have them in the grass and dirt. If I was running a couple thousand hives, I wouldn't bother, but being a hobby keeper, (like I think Mr. Spock is), I can get away with doing things differently than if I had a commercial or even a sideline business.

BB


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

My "trailer trash" frame holder is an old cooler w/ a couple cleats. Works out great, I can carry most my equipment in it, shoot now that I think about it a red flyer axle and wheels! Talk about recycle lol.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Oldbee said:


> #1. Oh!! That's sooo,.."unprofessional"!  .


 So what does that make me? 

If one only has two hives, why don't you just put an empty deep super on top of the one next door? Then you wouldn't be able to step on it or trip over it.

BuzzyBee, are you near Rt. 70? I'll wave at ya on my way home monday.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I do NOT care about the nay-sayers! One H of a good idea/post!! Where did you get the hangers? This could be a nice thing for TBHers. 

Too many programed BKs on this site! If you have something; share it, think about it and then make a decision, don't criticize from the get-go!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I probably shouldn't assume you mean me, since i have only been making suggestions about alternatives. 

Doesn't Kelly Co. or someone make a frame hanger similar to the bucket holder, for pouring buckets of honey into bigger containers? Stainless steel sorta thing that goes on the side of an open hive and can hold a number of frames?

Sam Comfort, aka Mr. TBH doesn't use a holder. He stands his on the ground on one end of the TB against the TBH. Just saying.

Do what you want to do. Don't let my suggestions hold you back.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I choose...lean it against the hive. I dont have time to keep track of frame hangers, frame grabbers, blah, blah, blah. If you bought every peice of equipment someone designed to hang this and grab that and work those...you would have to drive a semi to the bee yard.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> I choose...lean it against the hive.


Me too, and when I kick it over I have to tell myself to slow down and watch what I am doing because it is usually the frame with the queen on it. Then I have to go over the frame again to make sure she is still there. I never have a problem with kicking over a frame without a queen.


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> BuzzyBee, are you near Rt. 70? I'll wave at ya on my way home monday.


North about 40 miles as the bee flies. When you're in the wind generators west of Salina, look north and wave. We are high enough here to see them on clear days! Have a nice trip and when you get to Salina, stop at the Cozy Inn for a world renowned bag of burgers. (but go to the walk up window or you'll be smelling Cozys all the way to NY! 

BB


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BuzzyBee said:


> North about 40 miles as the bee flies. When you're in the wind generators west of Salina, look north and wave. We are high enough here to see them on clear days! Have a nice trip and when you get to Salina, stop at the Cozy Inn for a world renowned bag of burgers. (but go to the walk up window or you'll be smelling Cozys all the way to NY!
> 
> BB


Shoot. Didn't get this post until I was in MO. I'll have to come back some other time. Or maybe you could ship me some burgers?  Just kidding.


----------

